# 2003 craftsman lawn tractor 17.0 HP 42 DECK



## bobwhite

oK i have this tractor and it needs some work.I hate to buy another one yet..Deck is still good as well...It has a Kohler motor..It started acting up this summer and now it wouldn't start....To give a little more detail,I filled the tank and the next morning all the gas was gone.At first I thought it was stolen..But then I realized it was running through the carburator..Not being a small engine mechanic,I took the carb. off and cleaned it out and noticed the pin holding the float was half out,so I pushed it back in..Reinstalled it and added some gas,but still,no start....What is the thing on the bottom of the carb.?
Could that be bad...It does sound like it wants to start but acts like it is floating its self..Any ideas? I believe I can still get a couple more years out of it....John


----------



## Bill Kapaun

The thing on the bottom of the carb is the fuel solenoid.
When 12V is applied to it, it retracts a pin and allows fuel to flow through the carb Main Jet.
It is an anti after fire device. The idea being that you don't have atomized gasoline still entering the combustion chamber and igniting on "hot spots" even though the key has been turned off and the spark "killed".
It has NOTHING to do with fuel flow to the carb from the tank.

The problem you have/had is a leaking needle & seat assembly in the carb.
It acts similar to the flush valve in a toilet.
As the fluid level decreases, the valve is opened, allowing the fluid level to get back to/maintain the proper height in the carb bowl.
This is important to maintain the proper air/fuel ratio.
There is/was probably a piece of "crud" keeping the needle from seating properly.
Another possibility is that ethanol in the fuel may have deteriorated any rubber parts in the fuel system.

You might want to pull the spark plug(s), grounds the plug wire(s) for safety, and crank the engine over a few seconds to "blow" any excess gas out of the combustion chamber.

Have you changed the oil? It's probably totally diluted with gas and overfilled. 
Overfilled and it can seep into the combustion chamber flooding it.

It's best to post the Sears 917.xxxxxx number so one can determine WHICH tractor you have.


----------



## bobwhite

:dazed:Thanks for the reply...Here is the number you ask for..Mod...917-273140

Engine mod.CV490S I will have to check the oli level tomorrow and see if it is full of fuel...I will change it anyway as I need to do that....Where can It get a new needel valve and seat if need be....John


----------



## Bill Kapaun

Any local small tractor type repair place should have one.
Your complete engine# is CV490-27508


----------



## bobwhite

:fineprintHad to go to 3 different shops to find a carb. repair kit for this tractor.

And of course I had to have it ordered in..But there is still a couple of months befor
I will need the tractor...After all.I would like to try to keep it running a year
or more before having to give in to getting another one....Thanks for your help on this..John in Alpine,NY


----------



## Bill Kapaun

You may want to replace the fuel line too.
The old one is probably deteriorated enough that you flake off a few "small chunks" just my moving it around.

Flush it before attaching to the carb so that you don't wash a chunk right back to the needle/seat assembly.
That might actually be the problem you have now.

Did you smell the oil for the presence of gasoline???


----------



## bobwhite

Bill------Yes I could tell there was gas in the oil..And I changed the fuel line close to the end of the mowing season....The man said it would be a couple weeks befor the carb, kit comes in...12 bucks it cost....so in the mean time I have other things to do anyway...I really appreciate the support on this...John


----------



## jem131313

Bob, I just had to clean up the carb on my LT1000. I have a B&S motor, but the carbs sound similar. I pulled mine apart and cleaned all the varnish (dried up gas and other deposits) out of the float bowl and made sure the jets were clear. Now she fires right up. If only the steering wasn't froze up...


----------



## jc56

Hey guys!I'll tell ya something I did when I starting having problems with fuel leaking thru the carb was to install a fuel shutoff valve in the fuel line.Cost like $6,took 10 minutes to install.It kinda sounded like a hassle to me turning it on and off,but no kidding,got used to it with no problem.I have a LT1000 Craftsman with 17hp Kohler and have it sitting right on top of the oil filter where you don't have to raise the hood to get to it.It's been working out for me.Maybe that will help ya out.Bye


----------



## jem131313

Good idea JC. I know my girls motorcycle has one, and I;ve seen them at the parts house cheap. That'll solve the problem while it's in storage. but he had a sticky needle and seat problem.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

First off - change the oil- if its run with gas in the oil, itll thin it out, gall the berings and blow up the motor - clean and rebuild the carb - personally i think those antifire solenoids are nothing but trouble- i bypassed every one of mine. I added a separate shut off switch , when i go to shut it down before parking it, i shut the valve and let it run out of gas - that way theres no chance of leaking gas thru the motor.


----------



## jc56

Just thought I would follow up with a pic regarding fuel shutoff.Thought it might help.Bye


----------



## bobwhite

Ok...I got the parts to do the carb.work.Drained the oil,added new filter and new spark plug...Put in a new needle..Now? The package came with 2 needles..One said it goes in the brass seat...Which I did..There did not appear to be any rubber seat in there..So I figured it ment what it said..Brass seat...Everything back together....Still it will not start..But it does not appear to be leaking gas through the carb. now.....So whats next you guys?...John


----------



## Bill Kapaun

Did you reconnect the fuel solenoid wire?

You might try priming it with a teaspoon of gas or a "puff" of carb cleaner to see if it will fire.

Sometimes it takes a bit to get everything purged.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Carb kits will come with 'extra' parts - just match them up with the originals. i bot a carb kit for my twin 17HP opposed briggs - thing came with 6 carb gaskets .

Yeah id check the antifire solenoid on the carb bottom.


----------



## bobwhite

Yeah id check the antifire solenoid on the carb bottom. 

How do I check that to see if it's working or not?Bye


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Antifire solenoids are notorious for sticking - if its removed from the carb ( wire still hooked up) and its touched to a clean ground - with the key off it should be fully extened - with the key on it should be fully retracted.

Most times the needle will stick out and not retract .


----------



## bobwhite

Good morning...Ok I got the darn thing to run but runs very poorly....It is makinga hissing sound..My guess is blown head gasket? What do you guys think aout that? The engine will not rev up..Like I said,Barely runs at all....Would this have been caused by the gas in the crank case...I hope the engine is not ruined..Damn,,,I did not want to buy another this year....John


----------



## jc56

Have ya run a compression test on it???


----------



## bobwhite

i aint got no compression tester gadget.....


----------



## jc56

Can you hold your finger over plug hole while cranking it?You should be able to tell roughly what is going on compression wise.I'm still leaning carb problems.


----------



## jem131313

What kind of hissing? Could the spark plug not be seated all the way down and your losing compression around the plug?


----------



## bobwhite

well...I aint no mechanic,but it sounds to me like it is blowing out the ehaust and it is back fireing,etc....The sparkplug is snugged up so it isn't that....I will have to investigate it more later today and get back to you...John


----------



## dangeroustoys56

My 85 12 HP mastercut has a blown headgasket - i put a used one on, but that let go- could tell a difference nearly immediately - was tons louder and didnt have as much power - the original had been leaking quite a while , could see the soot trail . I just havent been out to pick one up yet ( dont use it much) - should mention mines a flathead briggs tho - i know the OHV motor headgaskets arent easy - have to pull the entire valvetrain to get it apart.


----------



## bobwhite

I haven't even been doing anything with it..This darn weather is an issue...As soon as I can get it in my already over crowded garage,I am going to work on it...John


----------



## bobwhite

Back out working on the tractor again...Where is a good place to get the fuel shut valve..I love that idea and want to get one of them put on it as well...I took the valve cover off as I wanted to make sure the valves were doing their thing..Looked good...Did I mention that the bowl on the carb was not sealing,even with a new o ring..Leaked gas..Thats why I want to get the shut off valve..
Call me crazy,but I bought a new carburator for it..Got the motor all cleaned up and looking pretty..Once I get the fuel shut off valve I will be installing the new carb..I will try to keep you up to date on my progress....Johnedro:edro:Bye


----------



## wjjones

bobwhite said:


> Back out working on the tractor again...Where is a good place to get the fuel shut valve..I love that idea and want to get one of them put on it as well...I took the valve cover off as I wanted to make sure the valves were doing their thing..Looked good...Did I mention that the bowl on the carb was not sealing,even with a new o ring..Leaked gas..Thats why I want to get the shut off valve..
> Call me crazy,but I bought a new carburator for it..Got the motor all cleaned up and looking pretty..Once I get the fuel shut off valve I will be installing the new carb..I will try to keep you up to date on my progress....Johnedro:edro:Bye



If you have a TSC in your area they have the shutoff valves also Lowes, and some auto parts stores carry them as well..


----------



## jc56

Hey bobwhite.Great to hear ya got it going!!!I sent a pic over on page one about fuel shut off valve location.I put mine right on top of the oil filter......I can turn it on and off without raising the hood.Hope it helps.jc


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I just picked up a 98 poulan with a OHV briggs - i test fired the motor, would only run on the gas i dumped in the carb , not gas from the tank - so leads me to believe its the antifire solenoid - when i pull the motor ( its going on another tractor), ill do a carb cleaning and 'fix' the solenoid.

A thing to check/ be wary of on newer motors is the float bowls arent flat on the bottom - the deeper part has to go on the side where the float angles down- if theyre installed wrong - it wont seat fully.


I had one tractor that would leak gas - couldnt figure it out till i had the carb apart for the hundreth time and just happened to angle it tward the sun.... and saw multiple tiny rust holes in it. Changed it with a spare and it didnt leak again.


----------



## bobwhite

Alright guys she still will not run right...First thing..The solinode apears to be working.When the key is on you can feel it click open...

I got a shutoff valve,got that installed..With the line off the carburator
I am getting gas so the shutoff valve is working...

When it is all back together the gas will not run to the carburator?

So whats up with that? I put some gas in the carb. and it will run,but
barely..Like it is in a super low idle...I have the needle valve
open maybe 3/4 of a turn...

Fuel tank is half full...If I take the line off,the gas will flow like it is
supposed to...Help me out here,please..I hate to take it to a shop...John

Once in awhile it back fires while trying to start..????


----------



## jem131313

Sounds like it's the fuel solenoid on the bottom of the float bowl gone bad and not opening upt to allow fuel in.


----------



## bobwhite

:fineprintGuess,I aint explaining it good enough....Everything is clear from the carb. to the fuel tank..No blockage....There is no gas flowing through the freakin fuel line..If I take the line off the carb. the gas will flow through...But as soon as it is back on the carb,,,NO FLOW...?????


----------



## wjjones

The solenoid only opens when there is current if it is bad it could be stuck in the closed position.. The solenoid is the blockage if its not working... it has to open to allow the fuel to get to the carb..... I had one do this, and the plunger on the solenoid was stuck in the closed position..


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Sounds like when i slapped a 5HP honda on my 69 wheelhorse( to see if it actually moved under its own power) - i filled the tank, opened the tanks shut off valve, and no gas flowed ( used clear fuel line) , drove me crazy for a 1/2 hour checking stuff, till i saw the shut off valve on the honda carb - opened that up and flowed right on into the motor.


----------



## bobwhite

appreciate your replies,but not getting anywhere...I can feel the solinoid valve open when the power is but to it..I guess I will have to look around more..I just dont understand why do gas comes throu the line when it is on the carb..I mean the line is empty...nothing.??????edro:edro:


----------



## Bill Kapaun

The fuel solenoid has absolutely NOTHING to do with fuel flow TO the carb.
The "pin" in it blocks the Main Jet when OFF to prevent after fire (back fire) of the engine when it is turned OFF.

IF fuel is not flowing into the carb bowl, the carb inlet is clogged up between where the fuel line connects and the needle seat/assembly.
OR The needle is installed incorrectly and simply isn't opening even thoug the float has dropped.

IF this engine has mixture adjusting screws, open them to about 1-1/2 to 2 turns initially.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

To be sure theres no flow issue - replace the section of fuel line closest to the carb with clear fuel rated gas line - ive had issues with fuel filters actually filtering too fine - there was hardly no flow thru the gas line .

A rare instance i had was the tank drain port ( to the carb) on the tank - had actually collapsed when i put a clamp on it - i used a small piece of copper tubing ( REAL small) to keep it from crimping it shut.


----------



## bobwhite

dangeroustoys56 said:


> To be sure theres no flow issue - replace the section of fuel line closest to the carb with clear fuel rated gas line - ive had issues with fuel filters actually filtering too fine - there was hardly no flow thru the gas line .
> 
> A rare instance i had was the tank drain port ( to the carb) on the tank - had actually collapsed when i put a clamp on it - i used a small piece of copper tubing ( REAL small) to keep it from crimping it shut.


It;s been too cold to monkey with it now....What I can not figure is..When I take the line off the carb. let it hang down,gas will flow through..When I put it back on to the carb.The lines stays empty.There HAS got to be some reason for this??
So,come on yoou guys and help me figure this out..Don't tell me I have to go to the shop with it...John


----------



## wjjones

Is the tank under the dash?


----------



## Bill Kapaun

Copied in part from another forum-
"In 2004 I bought a replacement fuel filter for this tractor based on the model number listed in my manual, 25-050-03 which today maps to new Kohler part number 25-050-22. This filter was an aftermarket that mapped to this same part number and was clear rather than a white opaque plastic. After doing this I had the problem that many in this forum have posted about where the filter appeared to run out of gas and the engine would stall after about 20-30 minutes. If left to set, the fuel would eventually fill back up. The original filter could be put back and this problem went away which pointed to the new fuel filter as being the problem.

I ended up using the old filter since they really don't see much action on a lawn tractor, but this season I decided to find a proper replacement. After some research in the Kohler manuals and having a part shop look up the filter type based on engine model number vs. the part listed in my manual I discovered that Craftsman made a typo in their documentation. The part number 25-050-22 (or 25-050-03) is a 50 micron filter designed for a fuel pump where they also make a 25-050-21 (or 25-050-07) which is a 75 micron filter designed for a gravity feed system like my engine is. "


----------



## bobwhite

wjjones said:


> Is the tank under the dash?


yes this fuel tank is located under the dash,but higher than the carb...Like I said.When I remove the line from the carb. Gas seems to flow freely from the tank..This is a new carb.. I was not sure how far to open the jet so I opened it as far as the thing would allow.It has a little tit that sticks up on it so it will only turn so far..I guess I will take the bottom off and see if there is any gas in the bowl...I hated to do this ,cause I was afraid iit might mess up the gasket...Bye


----------



## wjjones

Is there any chance something has closed off the carb inlet where the line hooks up, or the float is stuck shut keeping fuel from entering the carb?


----------



## bobwhite

Yesterday.I remover the bottom of the carb. as much as I hated to.Gas would flow freely then. I put it back on and again no gas would flow and the darn thing will not start again..There is plenty of spark..Do you suppose there is any chance that it has jumped time? John I just happen to think,maybe I should remove the fly wheel and check the key..?


----------



## jc56

You know I would...won't take 15 minutes to check it.jc


----------



## Bill Kapaun

If it jumped time, you would still get a pop or 2.

Were there a couple different needles or seats in the carb kit?

Unrelated to needles & seats, it otherwise sounds like the carb atmospheric vent is clogged.


----------



## bobwhite

As I said this is a new carb.Which I suppose there could still be something wrong in it....Ok...I put some gas in the carb. and I got back fireing,and if it does run it is barely running.Try to give more and she dies...I know if this was a Briggs,I would have it figured out by now..It's a Kohler..


----------



## bobwhite

bobwhite said:


> As I said this is a new carb.Which I suppose there could still be something wrong in it....Ok...I put some gas in the carb. and I got back fireing,and if it does run it is barely running.Try to give more and she dies...I know if this was a Briggs,I would have it figured out by now..It's a Kohler..


I can;t believe that no one on here has got my tractor to run yet..I have checked several sites and can find no answer as to the problem...I hate to have to tare this motor down...Come on you guys help me out here..


----------



## Bill Kapaun

Did you make sure you had the correct part# for the fuel filter like I posted before?
NOT the one listed in the OM!


----------



## bobwhite

yes from auto parts

Do you suppose this has jumped time some how? I was running last fall when I parked it...How is there someway to tell if the valves are working correctly without tearing it down?

Tore down and the head gasket is shot..Should be ok once replaced.....


----------



## jem131313

Head gasket will kill it every time


----------



## wjjones

bobwhite said:


> yes from auto parts
> 
> Do you suppose this has jumped time some how? I was running last fall when I parked it...How is there someway to tell if the valves are working correctly without tearing it down?
> 
> Tore down and the head gasket is shot..Should be ok once replaced.....




Yep it will hold compression then, and should run much better if it is the cylinder the fuel system draws vaccum from that could be whats killing your fuel supply?


----------



## bobwhite

edro::lmao: Up and running...Runs smooth and plenty of power....Damn mice and varmits anyway...NOPE no bad wire.....ByeByeBye


----------



## wjjones

bobwhite said:


> edro::lmao: Up and running...Runs smooth and plenty of power....Damn mice and varmits anyway...NOPE no bad wire.....ByeByeBye




.....arty:.... Glad to hear it what exactly ended up being the problem?


----------



## bobwhite

key was sheared off.....simple fix.....And with the new carb and fuel filter...Smooth...Hoping to get a couple more years out of it......:dazed::dazed::dazed:edro:edro:edro:


----------



## ftorleans1

Hey John, Where is the hissing sound coming from? If it's coming from the carb, you may have an exhaust valve seat problem. If it sounds like it's coming out around the head, it's most likely a blown head gasket. Don't get your self worked up to much just yet. If head gasket, easy fix. However, you will need an engine repair manual, a good torque wrench and abide by the re-torque sequence... These may seem like really big problems but if you take your time and follow the repair manual instructions, it's much easier than performing the same procedures on an automobile. If you get it running, I would change the engine oil one more time!!! What's another 1-1/2 quarts or so of oil versus a new engine. I had the same problem a little while back on a Briggs engine. Needle and seat went bad... I changed the oil, started it for about three minutes, shut it down and changed the oil one more time. 
By the way, you have a really clean machine. Just give it some patience...
Michael
Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch
Custom Tractor Bumpers and Hitches


----------

